# Seating for Paralympics Equestrian events



## Oneleggedhorse (29 August 2012)

Hi to all
Sorry if this has been asked before, but can anyone tell me if it is " sit anywhere" for the paralympics at Greenwich Park Arena .I have tickets for the 31st August morning event but have no seat numbers. (My horse wont mind standing)
Have tried calling Lord Coe but he is not returning my calls..

Thanks in advance....


----------



## stimpy (30 August 2012)

I too am trying to find the answer to this....


----------



## blueheron (30 August 2012)

GA on your ticket means general admission = sit anywhere.


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (30 August 2012)

This is peculiar, there is no info on the Olympic website to suggest this a 'free for all" seating arrangement, if it is how on earth can it be managed? First come first serve ? What if you cannot get seats together etc..

I will continue to search for guidance and post back if I find something,


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (30 August 2012)

blueheron said:



			GA on your ticket means general admission = sit anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Blueheron, I am clearly a complete fool...


----------



## stimpy (30 August 2012)

blueheron said:



			GA on your ticket means general admission = sit anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that would be it.  Thanks blueheron.

I am anticipating bedlam


----------



## hoggedmane (30 August 2012)

It's the same for judo - my children are going today with their judo club but I'm starting to panic that they'll be ok. What a silly idea. How are 30 people going to sit together?


----------



## blueheron (30 August 2012)

Oneleggedhorse said:



			This is peculiar, there is no info on the Olympic website to suggest this a 'free for all" seating arrangement, if it is how on earth can it be managed? First come first serve ? What if you cannot get seats together etc..

I will continue to search for guidance and post back if I find something,
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine is there today, i've asked her so i'll let you know what she says.


----------



## blueheron (30 August 2012)

stimpy said:



			Ah, that would be it.  Thanks blueheron.

I am anticipating bedlam 

Click to expand...

I need to get 3 seats with one on the aisle for my friend and her broken bones! I think i'll have to go ahead of them and reserve with coats or something. Hopefully people will be nice when she catches up with me and they see her hobbling along!


----------



## Taome (30 August 2012)

It is sit anywhere but if you have tickets for both am and pm it is out and back to the end of the queue.Daughter there today and queue for pm stretching nearly back to Cutty Sark.Chances are if you get a good seat am your pm seat won't be so good.Queues for coffee bad too.My daughter gave up queueing and came home.Another thing, told gates open 2 hours prior to event starting but in reality it was 1 hour before.Hope this helps.


----------



## nich (31 August 2012)

yes is was a pita yesterday, especially as i had a 7 yr old with me.  compared to the organisation of the Eventing Dressage which we went to, it was very poor.  I can only assume that they based their planning on previous Para Olympics' poor attendance records, as the ticketing was done months ago.  it's such a shame, and I assume is why we saw lots of empty seats yesterday when the public message is 'sold out' - they now can't sell al the seats without creating chaos.


----------



## kiritiger (31 August 2012)

Yes, it's general admission so you can sit anywhere you like. There are also plenty of seats even for large groups as there are only 1/2 the number of tickets that there are seats. This is because, unlike any of the Olympic events, there are 2 sessions per day with only an hour in between to get people out and then back in again. Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I was up very early this morning


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (31 August 2012)

Well I went this morning and as already said there was no need to have panicked. Stadium was half full (or half empty) very disappointing, the tactics of holding onto to tickets has indeed backfired greatly today, anyway the sun was out the paralympians performed well and we all had a good time..


----------



## blueheron (31 August 2012)

My friend went on Thursday:


----------



## galaxy (31 August 2012)

nich said:



			yes is was a pita yesterday, especially as i had a 7 yr old with me.  compared to the organisation of the Eventing Dressage which we went to, it was very poor.  I can only assume that they based their planning on previous Para Olympics' poor attendance records, as the ticketing was done months ago.  it's such a shame, and I assume is why we saw lots of empty seats yesterday when the public message is 'sold out' - they now can't sell al the seats without creating chaos.
		
Click to expand...

They decided to not sell all the seats due to 2 performances a day and having to get that number of people in and out of the venue.  So going on the number of people they wanted there it is "sold out".  A real shame for the riders.


----------



## spider (31 August 2012)

So my ticket is for Sunday and says 9am. Does that mean I can only stay to lunchtime?


----------



## spider (31 August 2012)

Ok just looked it up and answered my own question. Can't believe I didn't realise! Good job I looked on here or I would have been very disappointed!


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (1 September 2012)

Hi Spider
The other thing to bear in mind is that they close all the merchandise and food outlets about 30 mins before the morning session is due to finsih, this enables them to facilitate a mass exodus as quickly as possible...so if you intend buy something you need get this before your session starts or during one of two breaks.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (1 September 2012)

Historically ticket sales for the paralympics have always been low, so perhaps the organisers were not prepared for the exceptional level of interest following the Olympics.
 Ordinarily, GA admission works fine and because they having to limit the ticket sales to less than 50%, it has enabled people to find seats easily. so all's well.

Well, apart from having to boot out the audience after each session instead of having a whole day admission.


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (1 September 2012)

horserider said:



			Historically ticket sales for the paralympics have always been low, so perhaps the organisers were not prepared for the exceptional level of interest following the Olympics.
 Ordinarily, GA admission works fine and because they having to limit the ticket sales to less than 50%, it has enabled people to find seats easily. so all's well.

Well, apart from having to boot out the audience after each session instead of having a whole day admission.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is the LO website shows all tickets sold and unavailable, clearly not the case and completely unfair to those who would like to go


----------



## spider (1 September 2012)

Oneleggedhorse said:



			Hi Spider
The other thing to bear in mind is that they close all the merchandise and food outlets about 30 mins before the morning session is due to finsih, this enables them to facilitate a mass exodus as quickly as possible...so if you intend buy something you need get this before your session starts or during one of two breaks.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. That is useful to know.


----------

